# General > Biodiversity >  Strange days on planet earth

## Aaldtimer

Anyone watching this series on Nat Geo?
The catastrophic effects of man's influence on the planet are astounding.
Their's a small army of people out there trying to make the world listen.
Will they succeed? ::

----------


## billmoseley

the only way the planet will recover is when humans are gone.

----------


## Cinders392

I completely agree.  humans are a major problem.  However I beleive that we have to foresight and technology to be the solution.  
I have the planet earth series on disk.  If you like that then watching ' the 11th hour' and ' the age of stupid' will appeal to you highly. I have both on DVD if you want to borrow.  I actually have 2 copies of the 11th hour!  Its that good! I m can drop the dvd off to you if you want.  
I also have blue planet!  which is a look at the world oceans and man that made me feel so small.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Thanks for the offer Cinders but I have seen those.
Bill, I'm inclined to agree...it may happen sooner than later.
The current series shows how despite out oh so superior technology we seem to forget the simple forward planning...

I am inclined to depair! ::

----------


## billmoseley

maybe just maybe humans have had there turn and it's time to go. i agree that it could be saved but  the big 3rd world countries don't really want to know. so i can't see it being saved even at the 11th hour

----------


## Dog-eared

"Human Civilisation" is not even a blink in the life of the planet. She'll get over us once we've killed ourselves off by messing  in our own nest.  :Smile:

----------


## Cinders392

> "Human Civilisation" is not even a blink in the life of the planet. She'll get over us once we've killed ourselves off by messing  in our own nest.


Yes I agree!  space and time will continue without us

----------


## Dog-eared

There'll be another ice age along in 10,000 years. That'll wipe the slate clean. :Grin:

----------


## nirofo

> There'll be another ice age along in 10,000 years. That'll wipe the slate clean.


 
You or your descendants may find it'll come a lot sooner than that !!!

_nirofo_.

----------


## gleeber

I sometimes think the doomers amd gloomers amongst us would be delighted if something catastrophic happened on planet earth and 99% of human beings were wiped out at one stroke.  :Frown: 
Theres no doubt that human activity is destructive but what else would you like to do? Should we stop using transport or ban electrical generation? 
We didnt ask to be put here and in recent years more of us are paying attention to our destructive qualities. The human race do learn from their mistakes although it sometimes take the long road to get there.
Doom and gloom is as much a part of the human psyche as having fun or eating cherries. Doom and glooms been around since man firsted started using language and writing scriptures. 
The End is Nigh.................. ::

----------


## nirofo

> I sometimes think the doomers amd gloomers amongst us would be delighted if something catastrophic happened on planet earth and 99% of human beings were wiped out at one stroke. 
> Theres no doubt that human activity is destructive but what else would you like to do? Should we stop using transport or ban electrical generation? 
> We didnt ask to be put here and in recent years more of us are paying attention to our destructive qualities. The human race do learn from their mistakes although it sometimes take the long road to get there.
> Doom and gloom is as much a part of the human psyche as having fun or eating cherries. Doom and glooms been around since man firsted started using language and writing scriptures. 
> The End is Nigh..................


Are we so arrogant as to believe we humans can control what happens to the Earth, this planet has suffered far worse than we can ever throw at it for millions of years and it's still here.  As for global warming being caused by our activities, don't make me laugh.  While I don't disagree that there is a climate change happening, (although you wouldn't know it just now), this is nothing compared to what's happened to the world previously, and I certainly don't believe we are the cause of it.  So we can prevent global warming, (if that's what it is) happening can we, once again don't make me laugh, our arrogance knows no bounds.  However there's nothing wrong with cutting down on our overuse of Earths scarce natural resources before they're depleted altogether, not to mention the protection of our rapidly diminishing natural environment so that future generations will not be left with a barren world.

One thing that could be closer than we think and that's the next ice age, or perhaps we never really left it !!!

_nirofo_.

----------


## gleeber

> Are we so arrogant as to believe we humans can control what happens to the Earth, this planet has suffered far worse than we can ever throw at it for millions of years and it's still here. As for global warming being caused by our activities, don't make me laugh.  
> _nirofo_.


Thats a bit of a blast nirofo although it's good to clear the tubes out every now and again.  :Smile: 
I'm not even sure why you quoted my post because your response has little or no connection to what I was saying. 
Anyway, you did so I will respond.
As you mention the Earth has gone through some tremendous changes since it first started to form over 4 billion years ago unless your Saveman of course and don't believe that, but I do.   :Wink:  
Man, as we know him today has only been around  50,000 years of that time. Thats like a grain of sand in a lorry load. Out of that time it's only in the last 250 years since the industrial revolution that the waste from mans inventions have been polluting the atmosphere. Add to that the natural products we reclaim from the bowels of the earth and I think it would be folly to deny that mans effect on the environment is minimal or none. Of course we cant control nature, not at the moment anyway but we as a civilisation are in the process of paying attention to a phenomenon that you appear to deny. Your entitled to your opinion but dont call mine arrogant.
My interest is in the reaction humans have to natural phenomenons. A bit like yours in fact. I like to call it the doom and gloom gene and I dont doubt such a gene will be found in the make up of the average human being in the near future if it's not already been found. The bibles full of prophets of doom with a full chapter devoted to the End of the World so the evidence for human beings expecting the worst is engrained deeply in the essence of our culture.
This thread is no exception.

----------


## Saveman

> Thats a bit of a blast nirofo although it's good to clear the tubes out every now and again. 
> I'm not even sure why you quoted my post because your response has little or no connection to what I was saying. 
> Anyway, you did so I will respond.
> As you mention the Earth has gone through some tremendous changes since it first started to form over 4 billion years ago unless your Saveman of course and don't believe that, but I do.   <SNIP>


I'm not a creationist Gleeber. I'd tend to agree with the age you've given here.
There is a difference between believing in a Creator and being a creationist. Probably the subject for a different thread though  :Wink:

----------


## steeko

> Are we so arrogant as to believe we humans can control what happens to the Earth, this planet has suffered far worse than we can ever throw at it for millions of years and it's still here. _nirofo_.


There are enough nuclear weapons on the planet to destroy it many times over. We have a beautiful home, lets look after it.

----------

